# Stock Notice: Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD Lens



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 24, 2017)

```
<p>B&H Photo now has stock of the brand new Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD Lens.</p>
<p class="fs16 OpenSans-600-normal upper product-highlights-header">PRODUCT HIGHLIGHTS</p>
<ul class="top-section-list" data-selenium="highlightList">
<li class="top-section-list-item">Canon EF-Mount/APS-C Format</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">16-38.4mm (35mm Equivalent)</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aperture Range: f/3.5 to f/29</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">One XLD Element, One LD Element</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Aspherical & Hybrid Aspherical Elements</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">BBAR and Fluorine Coatings</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">HLD Autofocus Motor</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">VC Image Stabilization</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Moisture-Resistant Construction</li>
<li class="top-section-list-item">Rounded Seven-Blade Diaphragm</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://bhpho.to/2nLfxaR">Tamron 10-24mm f/3.5-4.5 Di II VC HLD Lens at B&H Photo</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------

